# Bleed on day 8 of 2WW



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya 

It is over a month since my 2ww of my 2nd ICSI cycle but i am trying to get together some questions for my follow up meeting at the clinic and the one that is niggling me is why would i have started to bleed so early on in the 2ww?  I was on 2 duphaston and 2 cyclogest a day?  Any ideas ruth or experiences from others would be great.

Thanks
Clare


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If it was a full and proper red bleed it may be that you aren't absorbing the drugs adequately.  injectables may be better in future cycles.

Ruth


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi clare 
how are you?
i had 1st ivf may june last year and i bled day 10. my cycle is always early so i put it down to that  some girls dont bleed at all while on cyclogest..clinic said there wasnt anything unusual in that because they havent changed anything 2nd time round. good luck
marzy


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya 
Thanks to you both for replying - ruth it was red spotting on day 8 and 9 and then brown blood until day 14.  Thanks for the info on injectables that is something i can ask about.

Marzy- nice to hear from you again are you cycling at the moment?  Good luck - i am due to start fet march /april at derriford again.

Clare
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi clare
good luck with fet feb/mar
im on round 2 not responding well with gonal f 600 at the mo... 2nd scan tomorrow..
hopefully recruited some more to be able to continue or will have to abandon.
only have 5 follies i had 8 at this stage last cycle ............
ah well fingers crossed eh!!
take care 
marzy.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya Marzy - sorry to hear your cycle is not going as well as you want - i hope your scan went well today.  Were you on gonal f last time as well?

    
COME ON FOLLIES - GROW, GROW, GROW.

Fingers crossed you dont get the cycle abandoned -  surely they can continue with 5 - it only takes one to fertilise.        hope you get good news - keep me posted.

Clare
xx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Clare,
Hope you are doing OK. Just wanted to wish you and your DH good luck for your follow-up appointment.   
We are off for a week's holiday and then I start down-regging a day after we get back.    Hope to have a positive head on after a week in the sun.
Fingers crossed all round. I will keep a look out for you over the next few months.
Take crae MeganXX


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi clare
scan was bad 
folies not growing at all on 600 gonal f 
yes i had it last time ...
have you had it both times as you seem to have a few good embies!!
i was also on prostap both times but on round 3 they want me to sniff...
is that synarel??
i have 1 follie 10mm the rest 4 or 5 so will 99% abandon on monday ...
unless a miracle happens .....
good luck with yours i will be thinking of you and all will be crossed for you
take care
marzy
x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Marzy

So sad to hear your news it must be so awful i really feel for you.  I have not had a cancelled cycle and can only imagine how devistating it can be as there is all that waiting to start (especially at derriford) and then not to get to the finish post..... 

I have not used gonal f before, i had the prostap jab and then puregon 1st time and menopur 2nd time for stimming which seemed to be better but my body goes crazy and produces loads of follies which isnt necesarily a good thing either as they are not always good quality - there is a fine line between quality and quantity.

Did the clinic suggest using a different stimm drug?  It will be hard but try not to be too disheartened as the dr's learn from every cycle and just because this has not worked out  - next time could be text book.  Stay positive - we are all different and i think it takes a while to get it right for some of us. 

Take care marzy
Clare
x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Megan

How you doing hun?

Cant believe you are so close to starting again - thats great.  How you feeling about it?  I will be keeping and eye out for you.  

I am waiting for af to arrive shortly and then i can phone the clinic to get batched in for fet so will be a few weeks behind you i think.

Hope you have a fab holiday   and really chill out - lets hope the last for just 2 of you! 

Clare
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi again good luck for fet
dont suppose you know the difference between drugs and why some for some women and some for others ie gonal f menopur etc...


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya marzy - i dont know anything about gonal f but i know that puregon is just fsh and menopur is fsh and lh and this helped me with the maturity of my eggs as puregon produced less mature ones but not sure about gonal f.  I suppose the clinic look at your blood tests to determine what drugs to use but never really thought about it - maybe ask ruth on 'ask a nurse' she will know.

Clare
xx


----------

